# Helping my parents.



## TheNoob

Ok, a typical situation I guess, my parents went to Florida with relatives and got 'talked' into buying a timeshare in Cypress Point Grand Villas for around $8000 i think they said. Now after many years of paying yearly fees and NEVER using it once, they want it gone. They paid it off long ago and I'm trying to find out more info on it, but apparently since they never 'booked' or whatever they call it, the points, they really only have 2000 points with DRI. My mom is supposed to call them today and add me as an authorized person at which point I can get more info. 

The biggest problem I have with these things is how confusing they are. My parents are simple mid-western people and they don't understand all the different companies that are involved and wanting money (cypress, sunterra, dri etc). So after that long story, my question is if you think I could get rid of this for them on the classifieds section considering they have never banked any of their points the entire time they have had it (which also seems criminal to me, they don't have to login and bank any maintenance fees).


----------



## travelwizard1971

I'm trying a similar thing. My Mom owns several and can't really travel now and my brothers and I really don't want them. My Mother just went through a company to transfer hers. She just started it a few days ago so it's not finalized as of yet. She found this company on line and hopefully all goes well. I will keep updates posted here on TUG.
Good Luck!

TW


----------



## TheNoob

What is the company, did they charge an upfront fee?

I'm thinking of just listing it on this board when I get more info.


----------



## travelwizard1971

Their name is Timeshare Refuge. They did charge my mother $699 which they stated included Wyndham transfer fee of $299, recording fees, title search and insurance, deed prep and I thought they said something else.

My Mother had tried several times to sell it but after she paid the money, she never heard back. 
This company actually prepared all the paperwork before she paid them. Something none of the other companies ever did. So we are hoping it's not one of those type of companies.

You might want to try posting it here to see if anyone will take it but I will let everyone here know the outcome.

TW


----------



## Passepartout

You can list it (them) free in the 'Bargain deals' under the Buying, Selling, Renting forum. Just follow the basic outline of Resort, Week, BRs, etc. If listed for a buck they are listed at no cost. Or if you think they have some value, for the cost of TUG membership ($15) you can post them in the TUG Marketplace.

You will have to occasionally 'bump' your listing to the top to keep it fresh, but that's a small price to pay.

There is a sticky about 'Selling your Timeshare in Buying Selling Renting.

Most important: NEVER pay an upfront fee. They are almost always a rip-off. They have the money and no incentive to sell it. In fact if they don't, there is a good chance you'll pay to list it again. And again.

Best wishes.

Jim


----------



## TheNoob

Thanks for the info guys. Yeah, my dad paid one of those companies upfront a few years ago, they took his $600 and they never got a hold of them again, I can't believe those places are legal.

@Passepartout, I'll list it on the classifieds when I get all the info, will probably be for a $1 as I doubt it has any more value other than somebody that wants it.


----------



## TheNoob

Hey TW, I contacted Timeshare Refuge as well, they seem legit and they said they would transfer it our of their name for $699, did your transfer complete ok?


----------



## theo

*Only (more) time will tell...*



TheNoob said:


> Hey TW, I contacted Timeshare Refuge as well, they seem legit and they said they would transfer it our of their name for $699, did your transfer complete ok?



TravelWizard's mother's "deal" with the heretofore unknown "Timeshare Refuge" is literally only days old now and in virtually any scenario it would take (at a bare minimum) a few weeks, maybe even longer, for a new deed (valid or otherwise) to be recorded in the applicable county and returned.

If it's of any interest to you before sending $700 off into the wild blue younder, in the "Buying, Selling and Renting" section, in a thread (started 4/3/12, most recent post 4/7/12), entitled "Timeshare Transfers", I put forth several different very specific theories / scenarios in which this "Refuge" operation could potentially still prove to be not only an outright scam, but actually be committing criminal fraud. I'm not making any accusations (...yet), but I've pointed out several possible unsatisfactory developments and outcomes.

Only time will tell when (or if) a new deed (or deeds, plural) actually ever get recorded and / or details thereof (i.e., specific book and page(s) of a clearly identified County's recorded new deeds) get provided back here for verification. There may well be some very interesting revelations at that time. I'd very strongly recommend keeping your checkbook closed and tucked safely away in the meantime...


----------



## kalua

TheNoob , if it only cost I believe it was $600.00 $299.00 goes to wyndham and another $100.00 for something else you said, that is only $200. profit for the company !! ???  and you didn't mention if it was being transferred to someone else , who will they transfer it to ?  themselves, my father always told me if something stinks it's probably rotten, if anyone does this is all I can say is Good Luck !!


----------



## travelwizard1971

Hey TheNOOB, As Theo had mentioned it will take a few weeks to pan out and see if this is a legit company.  Not sure but Timeshare Refuge did more work and explaining the process to my Mother and me than any other company in the past.
I am trying to stay confident about Timeshare Refuge and just hope it all works out.

I did not pay the money, my Mother did and I'm not going to loose any sleep over it and neither is she but either way I will be posting every thing on here weather good or bad.
My Mother still has 4 other weeks she wants to get rid of. So if they do the job, I'm sure she will use them again. 
This was a direct transfer and not a resale, so that might make a difference.
Not sure.

TW


----------



## theo

*There are other less risky (and much less expensive) options...*



travelwizard1971 said:


> <snip> My Mother still has 4 other weeks she wants to get rid of.



Just a reminder that those 4 weeks can be offered in the TUG "Bargain Deals" section, potentially costing your mother *absolutely nothing* to find new owners. By my math, giving those 4 weeks away for free would constitute a potential savings of about $2,800 in "out of pocket" costs vs. paying dubious upfront money to "Timeshare Refuge" (an operation which may ultimately prove to not even be legitimate at all).


----------



## TheNoob

Those are all very good points everybody, I might do some more research on this. I would hate to see them pay $600 and the title/commitment never leaves their name.


----------



## jsabatini

This is a owners group for the resort, If you join the group you may be able to advertise the units for sale to other owners. I own across the street at Cypress Point & have seen owners sell units through the message board.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GrandeVillasResort/


----------



## judyann

*We sold ours -*

We sold our Wyndham (points) thru someone we found on the TUG wish list, who was wanting to buy points.  It was no cost to us, and tho we did not get very much, at least we had the use of it for many years.  It is good to not have the monthly fees.  I think it was listed under "Points R Points".  We were very happy, it was all done over the internet and very professional.  This was done last year - we ofered it in late winter, and had reserved something for May, so by the time the paperwork was finished our monthly fees thru June covered the points we had used, and it was agreeable with 
all parties involved.


----------



## wawacito

For all those that keep saying "why spend money when you can post it online and sell it at no cost" ... that's if you have a timeshare that is "sellable" ... what if your timeshare is a horrible week at a no-name resort that has increasing maintenance fees and special assessments on top of that to boot.  Who in their right mind on this forum or redweek or any other place buy such a timeshare from me?  Because we are in this predicament we turn to these "postcard" companies because we feel like that's the only option we have left to get rid of our timeshare.  We want to get rid of it so bad we are willing to pay someone to take it from us.

That being said: I landed on this page searching for a review about this company because I am interested too.

Here is a website I found.  http://www.bbb.org/southwestern-mis...dvocates/timeshare-refuge-in-branson-mo-38815

I'm not saying they are legit - I'm just saying that they seem more legit than others out there.

I will eagerly await the outcome of this because I would like to use them too.

By the way: I first learned about "timeshare refuge" from a company called "sumday vacations" - they sell timeshares on ebay - I contacted them to try to get them to sell mine for me and here is their reply:

"Thank you for your inquiry about the transfer of your timeshare ownership. SumDay Vacations only accepts transfers from corporations who help to offset our operating costs on an annual basis.  


Therefore we can only recommend you to one of the corporations that uses Sumday Vacations for their transfer services.  At this time we recommend Timeshare Refuge, LLC which is home of "The Timeshare Dump". They seem to be the most economical company for contracting straight timeshare transfers.  They can be reached through their website at www.timesharerefuge.com or by email at info@timesharerefuge.com.

Again, thank you for your inquiry and we look forward to working with you.


-- 
Steve McLoud
Sumday Vacations
PO Box 938
Kimberling City, MO  65686
Phone (417) 272-1629
Fax (417) 272-1645
Check out our "buy it right" website www.sumdayvacations.com "


Interestingly - the two companies are 20 miles apart.


----------



## TheNoob

The company doesn't charge anything for certain properties from what I understand, but with that said...they want $699 to transfer this one.


----------



## SeniorDirector

wawacito said:


> ... Timeshare Refuge, LLC which is home of "The Timeshare Dump".



The Timeshare Dump has been around for many years. Here's their website http://timeshare.qcommerce.com/default.htm#tdump

Essentially there are three options for getting rid of a timeshare:
1.  Sell it if it's sellable,
2.  Donate it if it's sellable for the charity (they need to convert it to cash), or
3.  Pay someone to take it from you.

There are a few charities we know of that will take any timeshare, but will charge you from $500 to $2,495 to take it off your hands. There are a lot of "postcard" companies that will charge up to $4,995. The key points to determine is:
1.  How much will it cost (all costs involved),
2.  Who will title be transferred to (you want to make sure it's actually being transferred),
3.  Who will be doing the paperwork and process (a title escrow company is the safest), and
4.  How long will it take (usually a few months).

Paying up front without knowing these points is dangerous. It is normal for a licensed title escrow company to require payment of expected expenses to be deposited into their secured escrow account in advance, but make sure they're licensed in the state they operate (not necessarily in the resort state).

One requirement you should ask for is the real estate license number of the company handling to process, then verify it with the state. That means they have to abide by real estate laws or risk losing their license.


----------



## TheNoob

They went with Timeshare Refugee, they have already received the new Title and have had it notarized and mailed back to the company. Total cost was $699.


----------



## bccash63

TheNoob said:


> They went with Timeshare Refugee, they have already received the new Title and have had it notarized and mailed back to the company. Total cost was $699.



Let me know how this comes out.  I may be interested in trying them. dawn


----------



## TheNoob

I will post the results, hopefully in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## wawacito

Any news on the progress?


----------



## TheNoob

So far they have emailed saying they received the new title and that they are now going to get into contact with the property mgmt. They said this may take up to 6 weeks.


----------



## wawacito

Thanks for the update.

Please keep us posted.

If you could help us all out by posting some verifiable info (like deed recordings and such) it would be helpful.

Could some of the senior members chime in here - what would you need to see to be convinced that this is legit and real?


----------



## theo

*We'll see...*



wawacito said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Please keep us posted.
> 
> If you could help us all out by posting some verifiable info (like deed recordings and such) it would be helpful.
> 
> Could some of the senior members chime in here - what would you need to see to be convinced that this is legit and real?



I'm already very dubious, but it will take quite some time to know whether or not this outfit is legitimate and / or whether the transfer is also later acknowledged by the resort. Even if a deed gets recorded, if a resort believes the new "grantee" to be a bogus LLC, or a shell corporation, or a non-existent individual, or an unwary homeless person innocently recruited into the scheme for a few bucks, the resort *can* simply choose to ignore the recorded instrument and continue to bill the current owner of record. There is clear indication lately that some resort HOA's with a competetent semi-retired attorney on their BOD are even actively undertaking to invalidate (i.e., have a court formally "void") bogus deeds to "Viking Ship" entities, just to make a public example out of some of these fraudulent activities and their practitioners. 

Someone on TUG will surely now "Ride" forth, unencumbered by either actual knowledge or experience, and with no legal background or other supporting credentials indignantly proclaim "...The resort *can't* do that! The new recorded deed makes it a done deal". Here's a _*news flash*_ --- some resorts are *already* doing that. Whether or not that resort position is "legal" or "appropriate" is ultimately a matter for the courtroom; *not* one which will ever actually be definitively resolved (or otherwise changed in *any* way) by endless discussion and circular reasoning exchanged among anonymous non-attorneys on an Internet timeshare BBS...


----------



## zcrider

*Obvious question*

The one screaming question I have is, if your week and resort are worthless as you put it, why would this company want it??  They would be on the hook for the yearly MF's for every owner they transferred it from.  Driving them into debt.  So they are either going to not "finish" this transfer and keep your cash, or they are illegally transferring it to a made up "Viking ship" company that will never pay the MF's.  Like it was stated resorts are aware of this and cracking down on the "dumping".  
   It puts all the other owners in a real bad spot if they have to start covering for a bunch of people who are now not covering their share of dues.  Why not list it here for free?  It has no valve to you, but you never know someone else's situation and maybe they live near this resort and could drive there easily and would like to acquire a week for free.  
    Not only is it the safest thing to do to not get scammed out of money, but it is the most ethical to do to not screw over the other owners as well.


----------



## theo

*Done...*



zcrider said:


> The one screaming question I have is, if your week and resort are worthless as you put it, why would this company want it??  They would be on the hook for the yearly MF's for every owner they transferred it from.  Driving them into debt.  So they are either going to not "finish" this transfer and keep your cash, or they are illegally transferring it to a made up "Viking ship" company that will never pay the MF's.  Like it was stated resorts are aware of this and cracking down on the "dumping".
> It puts all the other owners in a real bad spot if they have to start covering for a bunch of people who are now not covering their share of dues.  Why not list it here for free?  It has no valve to you, but you never know someone else's situation and maybe they live near this resort and could drive there easily and would like to acquire a week for free.
> Not only is it the safest thing to do to not get scammed out of money, but it is the most ethical to do to not screw over the other owners as well.



I concur with everything you've stated but in all fairness, "wawacito" has indeed already listed the subject timeshare in the TUG Bargain Deals forum. In fact, "wawacito" has further offered to pay someone to take it.

I predict that this will ultimately be a "clean" transfer to a real, willing (and likely grateful) recipient, with no residual smell or uncertainty in the ownership transfer --- the way it should be done, IMnsHO.


----------



## Ridewithme38

theo said:


> Even if a deed gets recorded, if a resort believes the new "grantee" to be a bogus LLC, or a shell corporation, or a non-existent individual, or an innocent homeless person innocently recruited into the scheme for a few bucks, the resort *can* simply choose to ignore the recorded instrument and continue to bill the current owner of record. There is clear indication lately that some resort HOA's with a competetent semi-retired attorney on their BOD are going to actively undertake to invalidate (i.e., have a court "void") bogus deeds to "Viking Ship" entities, just to make a public example out of some of these fraudulent activities and their practitioners.
> 
> There are those on TUG who will step forth (...despite no law degree) to indignantly proclaim that "the resort *can't* do that --- the new recorded deed makes it a done deal". Well, some resorts are *already* doing that. Whether or not that resort position is "legal" is ultimately a matter for the courtroom; *not* one which will be definitively resolved by endless discussion among anonymous non-attorneys on an Internet timeshare BBS...



Yes, they CAN bill the old owner and Yes, i can have my Oil Company Bill the old owner for the heating oil i've used since owning a house...But LEGALLY, the old owner doesn't have to pay, it's not even a matter for the courts...When/If it goes to collections, they will be unable to validate the debt, simply mailing a copy of the legally recorded deed to the collection company will invalidate it....

In order to invalid a deed they would have to PROVE beyond a doubt that both the previous owner and the current owner knowingly and with malice intended the transfer for the specific reason as to defraud....This is not an easy thing to prove....At BEST, they can prove that the new owners intentions are fraudulent, then all that happens is the deed returns to the resort...The same effect as if they had accepted a deed back 

I don't see why a lawyer would be needed to understand this, its common sense...It's as simple as my example above, you can't bill the previous owner of a house for current bills, why would you think you can bill the previous owner of a TS for current bills?

There is no WAY i'd pay bills from a time frame i didn't own AND didn't have use of a piece of property...BUT if you're willing to, please let me know, i can happily have the electric and Oil company bill you instead of me for my bills!


----------



## e.bram

Not only that , but the HOA should not accept transfers to point trusts like Festiva, Innseanons, Wyndham Club Access etc , because if the go belly up they could devestate the finances of a TS. The PCCs could trying to do the same thing.(converfting to a points operation)


----------



## Ridewithme38

edited......


----------



## TheNoob

The title definitely got transferred to an individual and not an LLC. Obviously I will know more in a couple of weeks at which time I will happily post the recorded deed for everybody to view.


----------



## wawacito

theo said:


> Whether or not that resort position is "legal" or "appropriate" is ultimately a matter for the courtroom; *not* one which will ever actually be definitively resolved (or otherwise changed in *any* way) by endless discussion and circular reasoning exchanged among anonymous non-attorneys on an Internet timeshare BBS...



Well said Fred ... er Theo.


----------



## wawacito

zcrider said:


> It puts all the other owners in a real bad spot if they have to start covering for a bunch of people who are now not covering their share of dues. ...
> Not only is it the safest thing to do to not get scammed out of money, but it is the most ethical to do to not screw over the other owners as well.



I believe the reason my MF's are so high and therefor the reason I have to bail is because SOOO many others at the resort have ALREADY done so. **I'm*** already being screwed.  I believe that if I don't jump ship soon - others will - and then the MF's will just continue to get higher and higher.  I understand that its probably not ethical to screw the other owners ... but if the choice is between me screwing them, or them screwing me ... sorry to say ... I think I'd rather jump ship first.


----------



## wawacito

and finally ... to get things back on topic ...

yes TheNoob - please do post info as it becomes available.  Thanks so much for helping us all out.


----------



## TheNoob

*Recorded Deed*

Hi all, I received the recorded deed back. I don't see a way to post it though?


----------



## wawacito

any word from the resort yet?


----------



## TheNoob

Not yet, hopefully soon.


----------



## Cheryl20772

TheNoob said:


> Hi all, I received the recorded deed back. I don't see a way to post it though?


First you need to scan the deed pages into a computer file which will probably be either a .doc, .pdf or .jpg file.  Then you would attach the pertinent files to a post using the "Attach Files" Manage Attachments button in the "Additional Options" section below the forum "reply to thread" box used to make a post.  I'm not sure all the pages would be needed...perhaps just the first and the last, but those requesting this may want to see all.  Hope this helps you out.


----------



## wawacito

we can't post - because we don't have that button - because we are "guest"s and not paid members?


----------



## TheNoob

Exactly, I don't see that button. I've already scanned the deed into a pdf file.


----------



## Ridewithme38

TheNoob said:


> Exactly, I don't see that button. I've already scanned the deed into a pdf file.



It's All the way at the bottom, below the First "Submit Reply" Button...its called "Manage Attachments"


----------



## DeniseM

It's actually:

"Post Reply" (then scroll down to the bottom) > "Manage Attachments"

(ooops - Ride beat me to it)

But as guests, you may not see these buttons - I'm not sure.


----------



## Karen G

wawacito said:


> we can't post - because we don't have that button - because we are "guest"s and not paid members?





TheNoob said:


> Exactly, I don't see that button. I've already scanned the deed into a pdf file.



Go to "reply to thread" and scroll down below the box where you would type your reply. Keep scrolling past the two buttons that say "Submit Reply" and "Preview Post."

Do you see a blue bar that goes across the whole page and says in white "Additional Options"? Look at the box that says Attach Files and click on Manage Attachments. Click on that button and another small box opens that says "Upload file from your computer." Click choose file. Then from your files click on the file you've saved the deed in. The title of your file should then appear in the box and you can click upload.

Ride and Denise  beat me to it!


----------



## TheNoob

All I see is this on the bottom:

You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may *not* post attachments
You may edit your posts


----------



## Karen G

TheNoob said:


> All I see is this on the bottom:
> 
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> You may *not* post attachments
> You may edit your posts



Well, I guess you need to become a member so that you can post those attachments.  Another benefit to membership!


----------



## rapmarks

my home resort passed rules that if yu sell to a transfer company, the next years maintenace fees must be included.  Any sale or transfer of your timeshare has to be approved by the management company 30 days in advance.


----------



## Ridewithme38

rapmarks said:


> my home resort passed rules that if yu sell to a transfer company, the next years maintenace fees must be included.  Any sale or transfer of your timeshare has to be approved by the management company 30 days in advance.



How do they know that the company you sold to is a Transfer company and not someone with a personal trust or LLC connected because of their age or company?


----------



## timeos2

e.bram said:


> Not only that , but the HOA should not accept transfers to point trusts like Festiva, Innseanons, Wyndham Club Access etc , because if the go belly up they could devestate the finances of a TS. The PCCs could trying to do the same thing.(converfting to a points operation)



This is actually a good point. The use of a points based or club system of any type can be a double edged sword.  On one hand the new owner - could be a PCC but is far more likely an established points or club system such as Vacation Internationale or Bluegreen or Diamond Resorts Club, there are others - comes in an offers a great deal to buy or at least take over annual maintenance on delinquent or foreclosed weeks at a resort. It may generate sales income but definitely means payment for previously unpaid weeks. 

The resort is giddy - suddenly a check shows up annually for XX weeks -paid in full - and an easy way to ensure collection on all those weeks. So they sell / give them more. And more. Suddenly the resort has unknowingly become addicted to that now massive annual payment from the big system for it's very survival.  It has occurred at one seasonal, eastern resort I know of that when the system then decided it was going to stop payment on all those ownerships (use/demand from the members failed to meet anticipated numbers thus the fees were going to waste with unused time just as previous owners apparently found and the resort was facing a potentially high cost special assessment for needed work) the resort was literally forced to close down. They managed to salvage the day by combining with another resort. That wouldn't always be possible of course. 

The bottom line is like a drug the easy money of the big systems can lull any resort into complacency. They may not realize (or care) that the balance of power can shift from the individual owners to a system or that they are at risk of collapse if the system were to fold or simply stop making those payments.  What started out as a great benefit and savior to the Association can strangle it in the end as some Timesharing Today articles have so correctly pointed out. 

Everything in moderation is great advice even for cash strapped timeshare associations. Too much of anything may result in unintended results.


----------



## wawacito

let us PLEASE keep this thread ON TOPIC and not let it run away into a LONG argument


----------



## DeniseM

wawacito said:


> let us PLEASE keep this thread ON TOPIC and not let it run away into a LONG argument



We specialize in long arguments here!


----------



## Ridewithme38

Ahh! So THIS is how we should close down Timeshares that are no longer valid!  Anyone wanna help me open  'Vacation Club Viking Ship, LLC' ?



timeos2 said:


> This is actually a good point. The use of a points based or club system of any type can be a double edged sword.  On one hand the new owner - could be a PCC but is far more likely an established points or club system such as Vacation Internationale or Bluegreen or Diamond Resorts Club, there are others - comes in an offers a great deal to buy or at least take over annual maintenance on delinquent or foreclosed weeks at a resort. It may generate sales income but definitely means payment for previously unpaid weeks.
> 
> The resort is giddy - suddenly a check shows up annually for XX weeks -paid in full - and an easy way to ensure collection on all those weeks. So they sell / give them more. And more. Suddenly the resort has unknowingly become addicted to that now massive annual payment from the big system for it's very survival.  It has occurred at one seasonal, eastern resort I know of that when the system then decided it was going to stop payment on all those ownerships (use/demand from the members failed to meet anticipated numbers thus the fees were going to waste with unused time just as previous owners apparently found and the resort was facing a potentially high cost special assessment for needed work) the resort was literally forced to close down. They managed to salvage the day by combining with another resort. That wouldn't always be possible of course.
> 
> The bottom line is like a drug the easy money of the big systems can lull any resort into complacency. They may not realize (or care) that the balance of power can shift from the individual owners to a system or that they are at risk of collapse if the system were to fold or simply stop making those payments.  What started out as a great benefit and savior to the Association can strangle it in the end as some Timesharing Today articles have so correctly pointed out.
> 
> Everything in moderation is great advice even for cash strapped timeshare associations. Too much of anything may result in unintended results.


----------



## patdon

After reading this thread and not seeing thenoobs deed to his Mom's timeshare anywhere I assume Timeshare Refuge it not legit. I would list mine in the bargain deals section but I have no idea how to take care of all the legalities of getting it transferred out of my name. I guess Timeshare Refuge was to good to be true...


----------



## DeniseM

Please consider giving away your timeshare on TUG - note that #2 below answers your question above:

Why?
-You can give it away yourself for nearly no cost.
-You can control the transfer process to make sure it is truly transferred out of your name.
-You won't have to deal with companies that may or may not be Legit.
-You can transfer it to a private individual who will be happy to have it for their own use.
-You will have the satisfaction of knowing that you ended your ownership legally and ethically.

There are TWO places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  THEY ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT - SO YOU SHOULD POST IN BOTH AREAS.  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay the 2012/2013 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple title transfer with no escrow or title search for about $100.) Many Tuggers (including me) have been using Legal Timeshare Transfers, a no frills document preparation company, and they are receiving good reviews on TUG.:

Legal Timeshare Transfers/Ready Legal
Lisa Short and Mary Pless
http://legaltimesharetransfers.com/
1.706.219.2709

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2012/13 for the new owner 

4) Instead of paying a fee to a rescue company - consider offering a cash incentive to the new owner.

*5) Here is the very important step that most people  miss: Come back to TUG once a week and add more info. to your thread - this will bump it to the top of the page.*​ 

Good luck!


----------



## csxjohn

patdon said:


> After reading this thread and not seeing thenoobs deed to his Mom's timeshare anywhere I assume Timeshare Refuge it not legit. I would list mine in the bargain deals section but I have no idea how to take care of all the legalities of getting it transferred out of my name. I guess Timeshare Refuge was to good to be true...



There are not that many legalities involved.

Many people do it themselves.

I am not a lawyer so don't consider this legal advice.

Basically you make an exact duplicate of the deed you have but of course change the names to reflect you as the seller and the new owners name.

There are services that will handle the whole thing for you and since it will be a giveaway, no escrow will be needed.

Once the new deed is typed up exactly like the old one, the new buyers sign it in front of a notary, get the notary's signature and seal, then send it to the county recorders office that yours was sent to.  It's the county where the TS is located.

I have used Legal Timeshare Transfers to do the typing for me and to get it recorded and the resort notified.

You could contact a lawyer in the state where the TS is located.  I just gave away a unit in NC and used the lawyer that did the deed when it was put in my name.  He charged $150 plus the county recording fee.  Very reasonable.

Don't be afraid to list it here on tug but before you do check the "Buy Wish Ads" here on tug to see if anyone is looking for the unit you are selling.

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...ram=&Week=&Year=&Bedrooms=&Bathrooms=&Sleeps=


----------



## travelwizard1971

patdon said:


> After reading this thread and not seeing thenoobs deed to his Mom's timeshare anywhere I assume Timeshare Refuge it not legit. I would list mine in the bargain deals section but I have no idea how to take care of all the legalities of getting it transferred out of my name. I guess Timeshare Refuge was to good to be true...



My mother transferred 2 timeshares with Timeshare Refuge and they were both completed with no problems. She was very pleased with their services!


----------

